# رسالة يسوع لك في ألأمتحانات



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رسالة يسوع لك في ألأمتحانات 

أبنى الحبيبيب ......
لماذا يضطرب قلبك وينزعج؟ ألم أقل لك "لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولاتجزع" ؛ لا تخاف يا أبنى فمهما كانت صعوبة الامتحان فأنا معك "أعلمك وأرشدك" .لا تقول أنى قد قصرت وأهملت "فالجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" تلك حجج واهية يخدعك بها الشيطان ليزعزع ثقتك بى ؛ لا تسمع صوته ولكن أصغ إلى الصوت القائل "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام" وقول بثقه مع بولس الرسول "أن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا " .  فقط قف معى لحظات أطلب فيها معونتى ووجودى معك . رنم لى مع داود على قيثارة قلبك بإيمان قائلا "أحبك يارب يا قوتى.آلهى صخرتى وحصنى ومنقذى" وكما كنت ملجأ داود وصخرته وكما أنقذته من جميع أعدائه وشددت يده الضعيفة ونصرته ثق أنى سأكون معك وأعطيك النصرة دائما . 

أبنى أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل ؛ أسألنى وأنا سأعطيك ؛أطلب منى فستجد؛أقرع فسأفتح لك .ثق بقوتى ومعونتى ونعمتى . فمهما كان الأمتحان صعبا ستمتديدى قبل يديك لتكتب ؛فكل هؤلاء القديسين الذين طلبت معونتهم يشفعون فيك أمام عرشى. وثق انى سأستجيب ؛وكما كنت معك كل الأعوام الماضية فسأكون معك فى هذا العام أيضا؛فلماذا تظن أنى قد أتركك؟؟؟ ثق يا أبنى أنى قادر أن أرفعك فوق الجبال ؛ثق أنى قادر أن أهدئ البحر مهما كانت الأمواج؛وسأهبك كل شئ ؛نعم سيكون مجموعك هذا العام حسب غناى في المجد. فهل لك أن تتخيله 

   أبوك المحب/  يسوع المسيح 

صلاة قبل الأمتحان 

سيدي يسوع المسيح ..أشكرك لأنك علمتنى ان ألتجئ أليك وقت الشدائد و قلت لى "ادعنى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى ".. فها انا يارب اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة و فهم حتى يسهل على الامتحان و أعطنى قدرة على فهم الأسئلة  و ذكرنى بما حفظته و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر هذه التجربة بسلام و امنحنى سلاماً عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الذى أكون فيه بلجنة الأمتحان ربى يسوع أتوسل ايك ان تعطينى نعمة فى اعين ممتحننى وتحنن فى تصحيح أوراقى ... يارب أنا خاطئ و لم أرضيك و لم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة .. ولكن أسألك ان لا تعطينى كشروري وفساد قلبى .. بل بعطفك و حنانك  يارب قلت " أسألوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم" .. فـها أنـــــا يارب منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لأنك قلت " من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً" وأستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك إلى الأبد أمين        

 ( البابا كيرلس السادس)​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

كل صلاة نقدمها الى الرب  تقرب المسافة

بيننا وبينه شكراااا اخي مايكل على الصلوات

سلام المسيح


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

*رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*



رسالة يسوع لك في ألأمتحانات 

أبنى الحبيبيب ......
لماذا يضطرب قلبك وينزعج؟ ألم أقل لك "لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولاتجزع" ؛ لا تخاف يا أبنى فمهما كانت صعوبة الامتحان فأنا معك "أعلمك وأرشدك" .لا تقول أنى قد قصرت وأهملت "فالجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" تلك حجج واهية يخدعك بها الشيطان ليزعزع ثقتك بى ؛ لا تسمع صوته ولكن أصغ إلى الصوت القائل "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام" وقول بثقه مع بولس الرسول "أن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا " .  فقط قف معى لحظات أطلب فيها معونتى ووجودى معك . رنم لى مع داود على قيثارة قلبك بإيمان قائلا "أحبك يارب يا قوتى.آلهى صخرتى وحصنى ومنقذى" وكما كنت ملجأ داود وصخرته وكما أنقذته من جميع أعدائه وشددت يده الضعيفة ونصرته ثق أنى سأكون معك وأعطيك النصرة دائما . 

أبنى أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل ؛ أسألنى وأنا سأعطيك ؛أطلب منى فستجد؛أقرع فسأفتح لك .ثق بقوتى ومعونتى ونعمتى . فمهما كان الأمتحان صعبا ستمتديدى قبل يديك لتكتب ؛فكل هؤلاء القديسين الذين طلبت معونتهم يشفعون فيك أمام عرشى. وثق انى سأستجيب ؛وكما كنت معك كل الأعوام الماضية فسأكون معك فى هذا العام أيضا؛فلماذا تظن أنى قد أتركك؟؟؟ ثق يا أبنى أنى قادر أن أرفعك فوق الجبال ؛ثق أنى قادر أن أهدئ البحر مهما كانت الأمواج؛وسأهبك كل شئ ؛نعم سيكون مجموعك هذا العام حسب غناى في المجد. فهل لك أن تتخيله 

                                                                               أبوك المحب/  يسوع المسيح 

منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــول​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

+ بريسكلا +

شكرااااااا لروعة الموضوع والرسالة

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



كليمو قال:


> + بريسكلا +
> 
> شكرااااااا لروعة الموضوع والرسالة
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



*ميرسى اخى كليمو على مرورك الجميل
و ربنا يستجيب لكل صلواتنا ويقف معانا
فى امتحاناتنا ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل وجاي في وقتة يا مايكل 
ربنا يعوضك يا مايكل​*


----------



## totty (16 يناير 2009)

*



			أبنى أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل ؛ أسألنى وأنا سأعطيك ؛أطلب منى فستجد؛أقرع فسأفتح لك .ثق بقوتى ومعونتى ونعمتى . فمهما كان الأمتحان صعبا ستمتديدى قبل يديك لتكتب ؛فكل هؤلاء القديسين الذين طلبت معونتهم يشفعون فيك أمام عرشى. وثق انى سأستجيب ؛وكما كنت معك كل الأعوام الماضية فسأكون معك فى هذا العام أيضا؛فلماذا تظن أنى قد أتركك؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

*واثقين فى كلامك يارب
واثقين اننا فى ايدك ومش هتسيبنا ابدااااااااااااااا

ميرسى خالص يا مايكل على الصلاه الجميله
وربنا معاك ومع كل اللى بيمتحنوا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*رساله جميله جدا

ربنا يكون مع كل اللي بيمتحنوا

وينجحوا بتفوق انشاء الله

شكرا بريسكلا​*


----------



## العجايبي (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*رسااله حلوة اوى

ربنا يباركك وربنا يقف مع اخوتنا فى امتحاناتهم وينجحواااااا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم وراجعا ليسوع وتوتي علي مروكم الجميل

وربنا يقف مع كل اولاده اللي بيمتحنوا 

وانشاء الله تخلصوا من هم التعليم زي ما انا خلصت

​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



mikel coco قال:


> *رساله جميله جدا
> 
> ربنا يكون مع كل اللي بيمتحنوا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى مايكل لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



العجايبي قال:


> *رسااله حلوة اوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك وربنا يقف مع اخوتنا فى امتحاناتهم وينجحواااااا*



*ربنا يسمع منك يا عجايبى
وميرسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## badir_koko (16 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا مايكل على الصلوات.
و طبعا مافيش أب بينسى ولاده.​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (17 يناير 2009)

*رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*

*




*



*رسالة يسوع لك في ألأمتحانات *


*أبنى الحبيبيب *


*لماذا يضطرب قلبك وينزعج؟ ألم أقل لك "لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولاتجزع" ؛ لا تخاف يا أبنى فمهما كانت *


*صعوبة الامتحان فأنا معك "أعلمك وأرشدك" .لا تقول أنى قد قصرت وأهملت "فالجميع زاغوا وفسدوا *


*وأعوزهم مجد الله" تلك حجج واهية يخدعك بها الشيطان ليزعزع ثقتك بى ؛ لا تسمع صوته ولكن أصغ إلى*


*الصوت القائل "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام" وقول بثقه مع بولس الرسول "أن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا " . فقط *


*قف معى لحظات أطلب فيها معونتى ووجودى معك . رنم لى مع داود على قيثارة قلبك بإيمان قائلا "أحبك*


*يارب يا قوتى.آلهى صخرتى وحصنى ومنقذى" وكما كنت ملجأ داود وصخرته وكما أنقذته من جميع أعدائه*


*وشددت يده الضعيفة ونصرته ثق أنى سأكون معك وأعطيك النصرة دائما . *


*أبنى أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل ؛ أسألنى وأنا سأعطيك ؛أطلب منى فستجد؛أقرع *


*فسأفتح لك .ثق بقوتى ومعونتى ونعمتى . فمهما كان الأمتحان صعبا ستمتديدى قبل يديك لتكتب ؛فكل هؤلاء*


*القديسين الذين طلبت معونتهم يشفعون فيك أمام عرشى. وثق انى سأستجيب ؛وكما كنت معك كل الأعوام*


*الماضية فسأكون معك فى هذا العام أيضا؛فلماذا تظن أنى قد أتركك؟؟؟ ثق يا أبنى أنى قادر أن أرفعك *


*فوق الجبال ؛ثق أنى قادر أن أهدئ البحر مهما كانت الأمواج؛وسأهبك كل شئ ؛نعم سيكون مجموعك هذا *


*العام حسب غناى في المجد. فهل لك أن تتخيله *


*أبوك المحب/ يسوع المسيح *


*صلاة قبل الأمتحان *


*سيدي يسوع المسيح ..أشكرك لأنك علمتنى ان ألتجئ أليك وقت الشدائد و قلت لى "ادعنى وقت الضيق انقذك *


*فتمجدنى ".. فها انا يارب اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة و فهم حتى يسهل على الامتحان و أعطنى قدرة*


*على فهم الأسئلة و ذكرنى بما حفظته و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر هذه التجربة بسلام و امنحنى سلاماً عميقا *


*و بركة فى الوقت الذى أكون فيه بلجنة الأمتحان ربى يسوع أتوسل ايك ان تعطينى نعمة فى اعين ممتحننى *


*وتحنن فى تصحيح أوراقى ... يارب أنا خاطئ و لم أرضيك و لم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة .. ولكن أسألك ان*


*لا تعطينى كشروري وفساد قلبى .. بل بعطفك و حنانك يارب قلت " أسألوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا *


*يفتح لكم" .. فـها أنـــــا يارب منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لأنك قلت " من يقبل*


*إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً" وأستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك إلى الأبد أمين*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*أكيد يا بدر

ربنا مع اولاده دايما

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## kerya (17 يناير 2009)

حلوة خالص يا مايكل الصلاة بجد جت فى وقتها انا عن نفسى كنت محتاجها كتير ........واحنا واثقين فى ربنا انة مش هيسيب اولادة ابدا مهما زعل مننا   برضو بيحبنا ومش هاينسنا ابد

ا ميرسى خالص يا مايكل ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*ربنا معاكي في امتحاناتك يا كيري

وربنا مع كل اولاده اللي بيمتحنوا

وانشاء الله تنجحوا وبتفوق

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 يناير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدااااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا مايكل ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررسى على الرساله الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*

امين
رسالة بجد حلوة 
اتمنى لكل الطلبة النجاح بتفوق وبااعلى المعدلات​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*شكرا الملكه علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*مييرسى يا بريسكلا عالرسالة الجميلة دى اوووووووووى
فعلا محتاجين الحاجات دى اوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*

*اشكركم اخواتى ونطلب من الرب انا يكون مع جميعآ اخواتنا فى الامتحانات *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

رساله جميله يا مايكل 

ميررررررسى على الرساله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*شكرا كوكو علي مرورك


وربنا معاك في امتحاناتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



bent el3dra قال:


> *مييرسى يا بريسكلا عالرسالة الجميلة دى اوووووووووى
> فعلا محتاجين الحاجات دى اوى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى لمرورك بنت العدرا
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك فى امتحاناتك​*


----------



## mno love r (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

شكرااااا بجد على الرسالة جميلة جداااا جداااااا بجد


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



mno love r قال:


> شكرااااا بجد على الرسالة جميلة جداااا جداااااا بجد



*ميرسى لمرورك mno love r
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*


اميــــــن

شكرااااااا على الرساله الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جُرُوحْ (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*

ويباركك اخى


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرر مايكل موضوع راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2009)

*شكرا هااابي علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

شكرا بريسكلا
على الرسالة الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*الله فعلا رسالة حلوة اوى

ربنا مع كل الى بمتحنوا *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*اللللللللللللللللللللله اللللللللللللللله كانت فين دى وانا فى امتحاناتى ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد ليكى برسكيلا ربنا يفرحك*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الرسالة الرائعة
> مودتى​



*ميرسى وليم لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله فعلا رسالة حلوة اوى
> 
> ربنا مع كل الى بمتحنوا *



*اميــــــــــــــــــــــن يا انجى
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



كيريا قال:


> *اللللللللللللللللللللله اللللللللللللللله كانت فين دى وانا فى امتحاناتى ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد ليكى برسكيلا ربنا يفرحك*



*ميرسى ليكى يا كيريا
ميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا معاكى تنجحى انشاءالله​*


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*رسالة فى منتهى الجمال *
*وكلمتها اكتير معذية*
*ميرسى ليكى بريسكلا *
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



come with me قال:


> *رسالة فى منتهى الجمال *
> *وكلمتها اكتير معذية*
> *ميرسى ليكى بريسكلا *
> *واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​



*ميرسى يا جوجو وميرسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*

امــــــــيـــــــــن

شكرا على الرسالة الرااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع لك في الامتحانات*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> امــــــــيـــــــــن
> 
> شكرا على الرسالة الرااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​



*ميرسى لمرورك يا ملكة
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*

*رائع جدا موضوعك يا قمر 
سلامي ليكي​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات...........*



rana1981 قال:


> *رائع جدا موضوعك يا قمر
> سلامي ليكي​*




*ميرسى ليكى يا رنو
سلام المسيح
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

